# Homeworld 2



## MSTechie (Jun 23, 2005)

I just installed Homeworld 2 on my computer, and I am not able to play it. Why? Because when I start the game, a black screen pops up and dissappears as quickly as it came up. The game never starts, no music, no sounds, no error confirmations, *NOTHING*. Can somebody help me ASAP????? I am willing to provide any information to help. (I'm lying, it depends on what you need, but it's probable that you'll get it.)


----------



## Mr.3 (Sep 27, 2005)

MSTechie,
Looks like *crickets* is all your gonna get here.
HW2 is an older game and i've seen many people with the problem you are having.
While I cannot tell you exactly what the problem is .. I will give you a few troubleshooting tips.

1st the standard -- check all your drivers.. Sound, Video, DX9.. etc

then try the below suggestions to see if the problem continues 

Disable your sound card -- try it, i've heard HW2 will not launch if the sound is being using by another device.. If it works.. find out whats using the sound card and turn it off.. If it still locks up.. just reinable your sound card.

Make your Windows resolution the same as the game rez.. 800x600. massive rez switching is hard on your video card anyway. 

Make sure your running the Quicktime viewer thing.. HW2 uses that for the opening sequences.

Try turning down your video acceleration.. in the troubleshooting portion of your windows display properties.

IF you dont know how to do the above things.. I'm sorry but I dont have time to type it all out.. and it's probably why no one has responded to this post.. because walking someone thru troubleshooting steps takes forever and is very fustrating.

good luck to you..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, sometimes people don't see the post.

Are you running Windows XP?


----------



## MSTechie (Jun 23, 2005)

Actually, I am running on XP.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Older games tend to need the Compatibiliy Mode enabled. If the game is a DOS game, then you will need a DOS emulator, like DOSBOX.


----------



## ChristopherC (Apr 4, 2007)

I am running XP. I have an Athlon 2200 CPU and Geforce 2 card. But that doesn't seem enough?


----------



## Ripiz (Apr 22, 2007)

Right click on exe file, then choose properties, open Compatibility tab, put a first tick and choose Windows 98/ME. I hope it helps


----------



## windowswill (Nov 1, 2007)

First of all i had to call their tech support about this problem. Go to the websites of all relevant hardware manufacturers and visit their websites to see if they have updated drivers. That was what the problem was with mine. After that however, Whenever I load the main menu it is extremely slow and i cannot actually start a game... If anybody knows why THIS is happening, please let me know why...


----------

